# Anyone done this?



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has done some editing work and created:

1. librettos with original language, english translation to them
2. track numbers according to certain cd release.

The idea is to create same kind of package like those bonus cds on EMI releases. Sure those EMI releases are ok already, but the others. Hopefully you got my point.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Closest I've done is some one-off translations of French arias so my mom can follow along (she has a bit of an interest in opera but really wants to know what the arias are about, and www.aria-database.com doesn't always have a translation available), but nothing on the scope you're talking about I'm afraid.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Because of huge success of this thread I add some more content. It would be nice to have these 'self-made librettos' in your Kindle. You can already buy some libretto Kindle books, but it looks like translations are missing from those.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> Because of huge success of this thread I add some more content. It would be nice to have these 'self-made librettos' in your Kindle. You can already buy some libretto Kindle books, but it looks like translations are missing from those.


I've bought two libretti for my Kindle (Macbeth and Falstaff by Verdi) and they work perfectly fine.
There are several sites out there on the interwebs that offer English translations of libretti. One example is EMI Classical's download pages where you can download the libretto of just about every opera (some are copyrighted I think, and cannot be downloaded) they have put out on recording. EMI's libretti correspond to the opera recording they came from.
There is also Bob's Digital Opera Shop that offers libretti, both translated and in their original languages.


----------

